# Yo-Zuri Hydro Mag, Mann's Stretch 25's



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck trolling with a Yo-Zuri Hydro Mag or a Mann's Stretch 25? I was thinking about trying them out this year.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

Get a hot pink Mann's Stretch 25!!! yeah hot pink! Last summer I caught 4 amberjack, 3 grouper, and ??? redfish on it. Offshore or inshore it performs. don't be afraid to let it bump the bottom inshore, grouper seem to like that. I got a couple other colors over the winter, but haven't tried them out yet. Pink's the ticket for sure though.



Also MirrOlure makes a 25+ in pink, which came to me highly recommend. It's a little skinnier. Next good day I'm not working I'll try it for Kings.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *au1 (4/4/2009)*Has anyone had any luck trolling with a Yo-Zuri Hydro Mag or a Mann's Stretch 25? I was thinking about trying them out this year.


I see that you are basically a newbee...










Yo-Zuri Hydro Mag (never used them) Mann's Stretch 25...great lure...do a search, I think just about everyone has a 25 or 30 aboard. Here is some reading for you.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Search1-2-1.aspx?SessionID=txbjov45qditi0zljx31xo2j&SortBy=1&SortOrder=1

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...txbjov45qditi0zljx31xo2j&SortBy=1&SortOrder=1


----------



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll give them a try.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Have tried both and the Mann's Stretch 25 and 30 seem to run better and a little deeper. Caught lots of wahoo and other critters on the Pink Stretch 30. If you are targeting kings outside the pass run one pink and another in fire tiger and you should get some action. If you are getting out to the edge/nipple in May-July troll the 30's for wahoo. If you run outboard motors, try to keep at least one near/in the prop wash!


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

how far back are you trolling them to get the full depth out of them??


----------



## au1 (May 23, 2008)

What type/length leader do you use?


----------

